# HS928 Tilt broken CDN



## David McCluskey (Oct 30, 2019)

*HS928 Tilt broken*

Hi guys. New to the forum. I just purchased a used HS928 Canadian model and recently noticed the foot pedal to lock and unlock the tilt mechanism is missing. It does have a cable and lever on the right handlebar. The cable is there and moves but is not really attached to anything down there. It also does not lock but just moves freely / tilts back when bars are pushed on. Previous owner said nothing about this...thoe pos. I'm thinking maybe the canadian models do not have a foot pedal ? Also...if the blower is used without the tilt being locked with this be ok or pose any problems. I know they are designed to be locked. He are a couple pics of the mechanism .. that fails to lock. thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

David McCluskey said:


> Hi guys. New to the forum. I just purchased a used HS928 Canadian model and recently noticed the foot pedal to lock and unlock the tilt mechanism is missing. It does have a cable and lever on the right handlebar. The cable is there and moves but is not really attached to anything down there. It also does not lock but just moves freely / tilts back when bars are pushed on. Previous owner said nothing about this...thoe pos. I'm thinking maybe the canadian models do not have a foot pedal ? Also...if the blower is used without the tilt being locked with this be ok or pose any problems. I know they are designed to be locked. He are a couple pics of the mechanism .. that fails to lock. thanks.


can you post pictures?


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like it has the hand control to tilt but is missing parts to make it work??


----------



## David McCluskey (Oct 30, 2019)

How do I post pictures on here ? When I click on the pic icon it asks me for the pic URL ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just drag and drop …..


----------



## David McCluskey (Oct 30, 2019)

here are the pics


----------



## David McCluskey (Oct 30, 2019)

Just purchased a HS928 Canadian model and the Tilt won't Lock. I believe it is missing some parts . It has the hand lever and the cable moves freely at the bottom but doesn't seem to be really attached to anything. The only parts diagrams I could find show the foot pedal system ...not mine. Could you guys tell me what parts are missing ? thnks


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I can snap a couple of pictures of mine (it's an 1132 but should be similar) this weekend and post them here.

Does the gas shock move? I had to replace mine a few years ago as one of the seals inside failed.


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

From looking at your pictures, it appears that all parts are accounted for. I would guess that your shock is leaking, I just replaced the shock on my 2013 HSS724 a few days ago. Not a very complicated job at all. Purchase the shock from the newer HSS models, it will be 1/3 the cost.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here are some pics.


----------

